# Yooo looking for any sort of RP (sfw or not)



## _izuko (Apr 6, 2019)

revived this account to bring a cute hyena OC into the world.
His bio will be in the follow up post~


----------



## _izuko (Apr 6, 2019)

*Name*: Shauku
*Gender*: Trans male (born female)
*Age*: Young adult
*Species*: Spotted hyena
*Orientation*: Pansexual 
*Personality*: Goofy, playful, protective, easily spooked, adventurous
*Likes*: shady spots to lay in, chasing hares, naps // weed, coffee, listening to music
*Dislikes*: mud, super hot days, annoying flies // tea, people who ask too many questions, liars, early mornings


*Feral*
Shauku is a loner male hyena who tends to keep mostly to himself, but is not lacking with his social abilities once he finds a friendly animal around. When Shauku was a pup, he was born one out of three other pups. Given his own hormonal traits, as a pup, he was separated from his mother. The matriarch of the pack had forced him out due to her own fear of him taking over the matriarchy. He was born female, y’know? Given his testosterone levels, he would have been a prime subject for royalty. But he never saw himself as female. With his pseudo-penis and all, he always saw himself as just another male in the pack—before he was cast out from it, that is.

Now, Shauku wanders about the savannah, keeping away from any lion prides because he would be easily outnumbered by some hungry lionesses. As with his genealogy, Shauku was noticeably larger than most males, yet still not large enough to be an alpha female. Stuck in that in-between, he lived on his own with no pack of his own. Although this meant that he had become more skillful in hunting since he had to rely on his own skills rather than working in a small group like typical hyenas. He had learned to adapt, kept his own private den to keep out of the harsh sun. Who knew where his lonely lifestyle would lead him in the vast savannah.


*Anthro*
Shauku is a young adult in his mid-20s. Lives in the outskirts of a city. Pretty rundown, janky looking area. Lives in a small apartment above a convenience store. He helps out with the store from time to time when he isn’t in his apartment with his snout glued to his computer screen with his illicit lifestyle. He was a hacker through and through, a lazy one, though. Being a hacker AND a stoner just meant things took a little bit longer than usual. He also tended to make the wrong sorts of company. But.. he never denied his company either. An open and non-monogamous guy, he had many a suitor visit his chambers whenever he got bored. He wasn’t one to settle down, instead he lived his life to the fullest and enjoyed whatever the universe had to toss at him.


----------



## Coltshan000 (Apr 6, 2019)

I'd love to rp with you, hyena's are one of my favorite animals.


----------



## _izuko (Apr 6, 2019)

Coltshan000 said:


> I'd love to rp with you, hyena's are one of my favorite animals.


Awesome! c: how would you like to RP? I’ve got discord if you wanna discuss on there


----------



## Coltshan000 (Apr 6, 2019)

we can rp here, shall i send the pm or will you?


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 6, 2019)

As a fellow hyena, I'd be up for an RP too

My discord is ConorHyena#9964 if you wanna add me~


----------



## Wabbajax (Apr 6, 2019)

I've never RP'd as a furry before, but this looks interesting. I used to play on the Discovery RP mod server for a game called Freelancer. I'd be up for giving it a shot if you don't mind showing a newer member some of the ropes. Would be more interested in a SFW adventure. I also only have a headshot of my character atm, as the rest of him is still in progress. I also don't have a Feral writeup. Don't know if that's a dealbreaker or not. Just figured I'd drop this here.

*Name:* Jaxon "Jax"
*Gender:* Cismale
*Age:* Middle Adult
*Species:* European Golden Jackal
*Orientation:* Straight
*Personality:* Overly protective, kind, caring, indecisive, distractable, forgetful
*Likes:* Order, safety, fast cars, junkyards, mechanics, getting dirty, computers, gaming, smartphones, nu metal
*Dislikes:* Blood, chaos, cutting corners, deception, lying, stealing, cheating, being alone, stereotypes

*Anthro*
Jax is a loner in his early 30s. He spends most nights in his studio apartment eating take-out but has managed to maintain a trim figure due to his physically-demanding work in construction. He is by no means built like a bodybuilder but does have some lean muscle where it counts. He hates being by himself and tries to distract himself from his lonely lifestyle by working on various junk cars he has salvaged from the local junkyard. Most end up being donated back to the scrap heap as he lacks anywhere to really keep them and hasn't found anyone willing to buy his creations. He is absolutely abysmal with money, usually winding up broke before the end of each month. When he isn't working on cars he is usually busy trying to earn a place on the leaderboards in his favorite run-and-gun shooter game.

The main source of conflict in Jax's life is his relationship with his co-workers who are all very close-minded and judgemental of anyone falling outside of "normal". Partly due to this and his rather conservative upbringing, Jax has ambitions to do something rebellious. He has considered everything from piercings, hair dye, and tattoos, however, all he has managed so far is a fairly unimpressive mohawk. At the moment he is boiling over with frustration over his living conditions and the recent work-related accidents that have been occurring on his job site.

*P.S.* More out of curiosity than anything, but is Shauku passing as male? Or is that a potential conflict within the RP as he still has traits that hinder his passing such as his voice?


----------



## _izuko (Apr 6, 2019)

Wabbajack said:


> I've never RP'd as a furry before, but this looks interesting. I used to play on the Discovery RP mod server for a game called Freelancer. I'd be up for giving it a shot if you don't mind showing a newer member some of the ropes. Would be more interested in a SFW adventure. I also only have a headshot of my character atm, as the rest of him is still in progress. I also don't have a Feral writeup. Don't know if that's a dealbreaker or not. Just figured I'd drop this here.
> 
> *Name:* Jaxon "Jax"
> *Gender:* Cismale
> ...


Not a deal breaker at all! Anthro works for me as well :3 Shauku is surely passing male, especially in his anthro version of himself. Currently in transition, working through the hormones, mood swings, squeaker voice and scruffy face. It would totally be fun to show all that in RP even though he does pass more as male. Send me a PM, or add me on discord! prettyFLYboi#0894


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (May 20, 2019)

Are you able to roleplay as multiple characters?


----------

